# cooking time hip of beef



## icc (May 11, 2006)

I was wondering if someone could tell me the cooking time for a hip of beef, I was thinking 350 degrees. i have two roasts one is 55 lbs, one is 48.
any help is appreciated.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Do you mean steamship rounds?

In any case, if you've got pieces that big, you must want advice from the pros. :chef: I'm moving this to the Professional Chefs board.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Alot of varaibles to consider. If the steamship is coming stright out of the fridge, figure on 6 hrs. 

I like to "temper" my steamships. Say I need the steamship ready by 6 pm, I'll take it out of the walk-in at 8 am, let it come up to room temp, and by 12 I'll pop it in the oven. By 4:30 it's usually ready. The beef cooks more evenly this way, and you won't have a chunk of raw, cold beef running through the center of the roast. The best thing you can get is a probe thermomter, usually around $30.00, stick it in the roast, run the cable between the oven door and frame, and forget about it until the main unit beeps. When it's done I'll pop the roast on a hotel pan with a rack or perforated insert ontop of it and lock it in the Cambro for an hour before starting to carve.


----------



## icc (May 11, 2006)

Im talking about a whole hip of beef with bone in, what I need is how many minutes per pound, at 350 grad.
thanks
:lips:


----------



## chef_oz (Mar 7, 2006)

I should clear something first. A steamship and baron aren't the same thing here in the states (usually bone-in or not but depends on the who and how its being cut). The Britain call the cut with both sirloins (top and bottom in/out) a baron of beef... The cooking time can vary. Plus there's that annyoing knott of bone that makes it sit lopsided. The baron I use run about 50-68lbs. The steams I use run about 70-89lbs.+/- On all barons I start at 6am. There done at 10:30-11am. 425 for 40min then 350 for the rest. The steams go in at at 4am, there also done at 10:30-11am. (same cooking sch.) The barons have a larger fat cap. and tend too lay longer. and yes all meat is room temp. I don't go off the pound per minute scale. It seems like everything gets over cooked when I try and follow that. Probe is your best bet! gl :ciao:


----------

